# White Nubians



## vtoberhasli (Nov 24, 2009)

I notice a lot of grey nubians....but are there any true white ones with pink skin?


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

I've never seen any that were pure white like Saanens, but I've had a few cream colored ones. They had pink skin and noses.


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

I have a white Nubian - but she is not as pure white as a Saanen - a slight little brown tinge in some of her hair.

You can see a picture of her at:

http://www.goatfestival.com - click on goat photo of the week and scroll down to the bottom.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Look at Reuel Dairy Goats. Sandy has two that are white that I know of. Zadee and Oralee. 
Tam


----------



## ellie (Nov 17, 2007)

Lotus Ladies Nubian had a bunch of white goats. Cedarsage had a few. I'm refering to notable white Nubians. See attached pic of Calvin Klein and Passport.

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## MiaBella Farm (Jul 22, 2008)

hum...not sure I would like a white nubian...sort of plain...just my opinion


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

I am thinking that shaving them, much like a pure black goat, would have a tendency to show more of their flaws. This is just my opinion though. Black and white are good about that Tam


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

Well everyone has their own opinion and I can understand that may dont like White Nubians but I am actually considering specializing and breeding for White Nubians - since White alpines are discriminated against I cant do this with Alpines - she is the favorite goat of everyone who visits my farm.

NOW just to find a pure white buck...these posts have given me some sources. Thanks!


----------



## vtoberhasli (Nov 24, 2009)

Well I am a big fan of white animals myself (however I have Obies...go figure!). I had recently culled my Nubian because I really am not a fan of the breed...I did find white Nubians to be particularly striking! I have never seen true white ones around here but if I ever did Nubians I would have solely white ones.


----------



## J-Basqo (Oct 26, 2007)

Personally I would find an entire herd of all white animals rather boring. However that is not to say a white nubian is not attractive . I would just not ONLY have them! :biggrin


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

"Personally I would find an entire herd of all white animals rather boring. However that is not to say a white nubian is not attractive Smiley. I would just not ONLY have them"

That is why I dont have Saanen's . I do have several different colors of Alpines though...in addition to the Nubians.


----------



## vtoberhasli (Nov 24, 2009)

I really like consistency (OCD?), that's why I like looking in my pasture and seeing the Obies. Same pattern...ideally.


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks Ellie for posting that picture. Many eons ago when we first started we had Nubians. We got a buck that was out of Lotus Ladies and he was white, actually, a more cream color. I'd never seen the herd before until you posted that pic. 

I like color myself, because how in the world do you tell them apart? LOL


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

I think I have a few straws of Calvin Klein - or at least I did if I didn't trade them to someone. 

Lee's Blonde Nubians from way back - focused on white Nubians. The few that I have seen that are blonde or white tend to be more coarse and not as dairy. Doris Walter of Seabag Nubians had some white Nubians and they too fit that description. 

Speaking of color, I would love to have a dairy white Nubian - that's what I love about the Nubian breed is that it is like opening a new Christmas gift each and every time - it's a surprise!!! I love black, reds and roans with splashes and white ears, muzzle and crowns - I love solid black and those with spots - oh I just love em all.


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 15, 2008)

My first milk goats was white when I bought her. She was towards the end of her freshing and had been stacked out had a sore on her neck from rubbing and was given 1 cup of feed a day and moved around to browse that was it, so we dried her off within 1 month of bringing her home so she was not putting everything into her milk started giving her minerals good hay etc. She started to get a brown frosting to her hair. Then she kidded she was bred to a red with white spots buck and had a blonde daugther with spots of tan brown gray and almost black. So like Tim said you never know what you will get.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm the same way as Tim, I just love seeing what colors show up, that's half the fun! And the moon spots, you can't really see them when they are just first born and wet, then they start showing up as they dry. So neat. 

I'm not a big fan of frosted ears and noses, although I think it looks nice on a light colored nubian, don't like it on darker colors. I like black and tan, red, love red in any animal, and moonspots. I don't really care for white spots though. Belts are OK, I'm not so sure about them actually. I don't like roans sometimes, sometimes it makes them look kinda scruffy.

Anyway..


----------



## J-Basqo (Oct 26, 2007)

I like LOTS of color!! I like to look out my window and see all varieties  I never breed specifically FOR any "color" but I love to see what the new packages are wrapped in at each kidding!! Love spots, and splashes, dark ears, facial stripes, I just like COLOR!!!


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

> I'm not a big fan of frosted ears and noses


 :sigh

It is rare not to get frosted ears and noses. I like the frosted or white ears and noses - I have seen them so often that Nubians without frosted ears and noses look strange to me.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Yea, both by bucks have them lol. Oh well. Blue did throw 2 kids out of 7 without frosted ears so I'm glad to know he won't put it on all of his kids. My two first does I got don't have them. I think they are prettiest with solid ears. 

Although my new buckling, Devon, he has solid white ears and is a light red roan, and I think they look fine on him. I think it's because they are solid white and not speckled, and because he is light in color anyway, it's not a stark contrast.


----------



## Ashlee H (Aug 5, 2009)

I like lots of color too! LOL!!! To me, white is just too boring - not saying I wouldn't ever get one, just wouldn't want to raise just solid whites! I love the spotted Nubians the best (I have 3 myself!!!) and the red, blue roan, tan, black, and red roan Nubians too!!! Then I love the splashed, belts, crowns, frosted ears, facial stripes and other colorful markings on them! Oh, I guess I just really like them all!!! LOL!!! That's one of my favorite things about the Nubian breed - they are just so colorful!!! 

Since I also raise Boer goats, I actually prefer the colored Boers over the traditionals as well! (the solid reds are my favorits!!!)


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

> Nubians without frosted ears and noses look strange to me


Me too! Though I have a couple... I love the rainbow in my pen, though I am very partial to roans.
I have a white Nubian buck, from Sandy, and he throws white kids, also some light palominos, but they are white when clipped. Sandy's white goats are usually still dairy, that is why we like them  The white seems to be a pretty dominant color- I think hers came from The King's Magic Golden Image...who was a POTF bred buck  Which would probably explain the dairyness. Ben likes them because he secretly wants Saanens 
Here is a daughter from Tyco, complaining like a Nubian!


----------



## KingsCoGoatGuy (Dec 20, 2008)

I hate to sound like the grump. Look at the trend of spotted Nubians, with a breed as the Nubian another color trend IMO is the last thing we need. LOL

Just me though....


----------



## vtoberhasli (Nov 24, 2009)

Well at least you could harvest some nice white nubians with great dairy character from this "trend"! lol.


----------



## Holly Govero (Mar 26, 2009)

I had one buckling that was born so WHITE with pink nose and pink around his eyes. I didnt like that look at all but sadly he was parrot mouth. Some lady took him as wether for a pet for his buck. I dont know what happened to him now..


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

> nice white nubians with great dairy character from this "trend"


Oddly enough, I have heard complaints that white Nubians have very poor dairy character. Sadly enough there are very good spotted Nubians out there, that some people will never look at because they have spots...I prefer no spots, I prefer non-white, but I certainly am not going to turn down a good doe that is spotted or white!


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

> but I certainly am not going to turn down a good doe that is spotted or white!


Me either!!! Although there are colors I prefer, colors that I love, colors I don't like, I really don't care what color they are if they have the conformation. Conformation is the color I am looking for.


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

> Conformation is the color I am looking for


 :lol PERFECT!


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

:handclap Well put Tim!


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

I agree with Tim completely. While roan is my least favorite color and solid black is my favorite, if I had a choice between the two and the roan was the better conformation wise, I certainly would choose the roan. Now with that said, I wish one of these girls would have a solid black doe for me!


Tamera


----------



## Ashlee H (Aug 5, 2009)

Yes, that was said perfectly!!! 

It doesn't really matter to me what color they are, as long as they are good, quality goats and good producers - but haveing good quality goats in colors you like is a big plus!!! LOL!!!


----------



## mill-valley (Feb 22, 2008)

I also love getting a surprise with each new kid, and an all-white herd would be boring to me too so that's why I'll most likely never give up my Alpines. Lots of things to love about the Saanens too though! Attitudes for one thing...


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Knowing that I am using Mr. G, I have two deposits on any spotted doelings, I even edited my contract to return deposits if doelings aren't spotted......ICK ICK ICK, both on even thinking about buying only on color, on me caving and letting two friends deposit spotted doelings........but spots periods  Vicki


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Hey, spots are awesome! And a spotted doe out of Mr Goodbar, well even better!


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Hey, I just noticed I have made it to beloved brood doe! cool


----------



## Ravens Haven (Oct 26, 2007)

I have a stark white Nubian doe, when shaved she is pink skinned that if not careful will sunburn to no end. I love her dearly she is a stunning doe.

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

One thing I love about Nubians is all the colors they come in. Like what the others have said though, conformation is more important. That's why I no longer have my cream colored Nubies. I just didn't like their udders. I do have a pretty nice moonspotted doe who I'm hoping will give me even nicer spotted kids.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Now the only goat I would pass up even if they had great conformity was one with no hair, I forgot what that was called. And it is genetic. Yeah a goat with no hair in Washington in the middle of winter! HA!


----------



## J-Basqo (Oct 26, 2007)

Eww... Yes Tammy, TOTALLY AGREE!!!LOL I dont do ANYTHING hairless for any reason!! EVER! :crazy


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

I like Macey! She is related to my does though, so no surprise! :lol Is she bred to your Yahtzee son?


----------



## KingsCoGoatGuy (Dec 20, 2008)

By no means would a sell a kid because it was spotted or white. 

Shame on you Vicki! :ROFL It appears you need to get your herd total black! :ROFL

It's up to everyone to set the trend. If it puts me out of Nubians because I refuse to breed for color for be it, give me perfect Nubian. Black, Blue or HOT PINK. I'll love her.


----------



## Ravens Haven (Oct 26, 2007)

Aja-Sammati said:


> I like Macey! She is related to my does though, so no surprise! :lol Is she bred to your Yahtzee son?


Hopefully!!


----------

